# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 8] Nombre jours ouvrs

## PrinceCorwin

Bonjour,

Aprs plusieurs heures passes  chercher une solution sur le Net, je viens poser cette question.
Pour tablir un taux de services des fournisseurs je cherche  dfinir le nombre de jours ouvrs en retard de livraison. pouvoir ensuite pondrer ces livraison et ainsi faire le taux de fiabilit de livraison.

J'ai bien le nombre de jours avec la commande DATEDIFF(), mais je n'ai pas le nombre de samedis et de dimanches  soustraire...

Dans Excel, il existe la formule NB.JOURS.OUVRES(), mais qu'en est-il sous CR 8 ?

Merci pour votre aide future.

----------


## PrinceCorwin

Bonjour,

N'y a-t-il vraiment pas de solutions ?
N'est-il donc pas possible de compter le nombre de jours ouvrables entre deux dates ?

Dsol d'avoir l'air d'insister, mais c'est "important" pour moi, et mon patron qui aimerait bien avoir mon tat Crystal.

Merci beaucoup.

----------


## luc_chivas

```

```

----------


## PrinceCorwin

Bonjour,

Merci luc,
merci infiniment pour cette formule qui fonctionne merveilleusement bien.
 ::ccool:: 

Merci

----------


## fouadux

::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola::  ::lahola:: 

Merci !!!!  pour cette rponse formidable...

----------

